# Worldometers - real time world statistics



## NIGHTMARE (May 17, 2010)

Live world statistics on population, government and economics, society and media, environment, food, water, energy and health. Interesting statistics with world population clock, forest loss this year, carbon dioxide co2 emission, world hunger data, energy consumed, and a lot more.

Source


----------



## gagan007 (May 17, 2010)

whoa...that's  some site....
I was scared to see the  figures against number of deaths, days till oil ends...and other figures under health....


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 22, 2010)

no oil after 42 years !!! means the next to next generation won't know what oil is?? 

now I understand ( to a greater extent ) the "urge to go green"


----------

